# توصيل مدينتين ببعضها



## rami monawar (7 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة اخواني 
عندي استفسار بسيط عن موضوع معين احتاج اجابة ضرورية حتى استطيع اني ابدأ بالبحث
اذا كان لدينا مدينتين تبعد المسافة بينهم 800 كلم 
نريد التوصيل بينهم اتصالات 
ما هي افضل طريقة للتوصيل 
على سبيل المثال 
التوصيل بي كيابل ام بي الالياف البصرية ام بالستلايت ام وايرلس 
مع مراعات العوامل مثل الباور والباندوث والمبالغ والصيانة وغيرها 
ارجوكم ساعدوني 
ولكم خالص الشكر :87::87:


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 أبريل 2012)

ايش الهدف من التوصيل و أعطينا فكرة عن نوع المعلومات و حجمها ؟


----------



## rami monawar (8 أبريل 2012)

communication link 
يعني انا ابغة فكره عامة 
ايش افضل طريقة للتوصيل بينهم 
بالتكنلوجيا المتوفره


----------



## القمهدي (10 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته افضل طريقه لربط بينهم لا بد من دراسه اوليه . للمدينه المراد ربطها بالمدينه الاخرى من حيث عده عوامل منها التوسع الجغرافي للمدينه وعدد السكان والتطور الاقتصادي ومستقبل المدينه بعد20 سنه مستقبلآ ... وبعدها عندك ثلاث طرق للربط 1- طريقه (mw(line of site وبهذه الحاله تحتاج لكل 50كم محطه تقويه وواحد mw station ولكن بهذه الحاله تواجه عده مشاكل الكهرباء المزوده لهذه المحطات والحمايه الامنه لهذه الابراج و الصيانه الدوريه مستقبلآ ..2- طريقه optical fiber وهذه الطريقه مكلفه جدآ حيث تحتاج الى مئات من المقويات repeaters وهذه الطريقه اسرع اتصالآ من الاول وعمرها اطول ولهامميزات اكثر ... 3- الاقمار الصناعيه وتحتاج الى قمر صناعي ويغطي المدينه ولكن عمرها اقل ومكلفه ... مجدي ابو المجد


----------



## rami monawar (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور اخوي 
حبيت ارجع اوضح التوصيل بينهم هو للاتصالات الهاتفية


----------



## rami monawar (15 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة افيدوني الله يجزاكم بالخير 
وحبيت ازيد لو نفترض ان المدينتين هي مدينتين ذات اتصلات هائلة بينهم 
جدة _الرياض 
نيويورك _واشنطن 
هذا على سبيل المثال


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

